# FS: leaving hobby: co2 tank, powerheads, heater, ferts, LEDs



## thrilla (May 14, 2010)

*Price dropped*

*- 20 lb silver CO2 tank $150*
4/5 full, has an extra fitting, don't know how to find hydrotest date
Picture

*- Marineland Maxijet 1200 powerhead $15*
295 GPH
Picture

*- 100 watt heater $6*
Picture

*- mineralized soil kit: potash, dolomite, clay, micro. $15* (Scale is gone)
Almost everything you need to make mineralized soil substrate, jusd add earthworm casting or DIY mineralized soil (google for guides)
Picture

*- ferts: flourish comprehensive, flourish excel $5* 
both bottles 3/4 full
Picture of Comp.
Picture of Excel.

*- Elite 800 air pump $3*
Picture

*LED Package $100 (instead of $135)* Without Arduino and power supplies $60
Picture 1 Picture 2 Picture 3

10x 3.7v 3 watt CREE P4 LEDs $30
12x 3.6v-9v input 800mA C310 drivers $15
10x glass diffusers with mounting holes in the back $5
1x thermal paste glue $5
12x heat sink with fans $20

1x Arduino Duemilanove $30
1x computer power supply 12v 18A, 5v 30A $20
1x switching power supply 5v 10A $10

*Everything below is SOLD or pending*

*- Hagen Pro 3 powerhead $15* gklaw Pending
260 GPH
Picture

*- 33g fish tank and black wooden stand $45* Russ
Both in very good condition, stand has four holes in the back, comes with DIY filter stands for the Fluval 204s.
Picture 1, Picture 2

*- JBJ regulator $70* Joseph
dual gauge, AC powered, needle valve, bubble counter
Picture

*- 2 Fluval 204 canister filters w/ some medium $65* Joseph
One of them has the see-through intake tube cut short to fit a 10g tank, the other one is normal, price is for both filters
Picture

*- 25 watt heater, bracket damaged, still works $5* Claudia
Picture

*- 50 watt heater, no mounting bracket $5* Claudia
Picture
*- chemicals: water conditioner, pH kit refill, KH GH refill $5* ah_Dan
conditioner 3/4 full, lost the testing kit instructions so they are only good as "refill" for existing kits
Picture of conditioner
Picture of testing kit
*- glass scrubber $5* Claudia
Picture
*- syphon vacuum cleaner $5* Joseph
Picture

*- half timer half regular power bar $10* Claudia
Picture

- bunch of fish food, shrimp, worm, Hikari, algae Picture 1 Picture 2
- Raptiplo small powerhead
- fish nets


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

you have mail!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Sm pump and sm lamp*

HI:

I am interested in your sm pump and lamp. Wher and when can I pick up?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I want this
- 25 watt heater, bracket damaged, still works $5
- 50 watt heater, no mounting bracket $5
glass scrubber $5
half timer half regular power bar $10
free: bunch of fish food, shrimp, worm, Hikari, algae 
small and medium fish nets
small lamp


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I want this
> - 25 watt heater, bracket damaged, still works $5
> - 50 watt heater, no mounting bracket $5
> glass scrubber $5
> ...


Good score on the power bar!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Good score on the power bar!


I know thank u, i think i am gonna clean him up lol


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Interested on the test kits
And free Medium net 

email sent.


----------



## thrilla (May 14, 2010)

Just posted the ad and my inbox is already flooded! I will do my best to reply everything early tomorrow (Wednesday). I work full time, can only do pick up between 7pm-9pm.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Are the test kits 5 bucks each or all for 5 bucks?
Just want to make sure my understanding is correct 
Btw I can meet you up tom. Looking forward to your email tom 

Clint.


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, interested in the fluval canister filter, JBJ regulator, 25 Watt heater, fertilizers, vacuum, half timer/half regulator and glass scrubber. Any discounts for getting them all...

PM Sent. Thanks.


----------



## thrilla (May 14, 2010)

Went through emails with phone #s first, then PM with phone #s.
Contacted all the phone numbers

Email, Aaron: *Pending*
Flourish Comp. Excel.
Both nets
Fish food
Tank & stand

Email, Claudia: *Pending*
25w, 50w heaters
Glass scrubber
Timer bar
Small lamp

PM, reefkeeper *Pending*
both Fluval 204s
JBJ Regulator
Vacuum syphon

PM, gklaw *Pending*
Raptiflo pump

PM, ah_Dan *Pending*
chemicals

.
.
.
.
.
*Will reply to emails and PMs around noon today.*
*What's left:*
- Hagen Pro 3 Powerhead
- Maxijet 1200
- 100w heater
- mineralized soil kit (scale pending)
- chemicals
- Elite 800 air pump
- syringes
- LEDs
- 20lb CO2 tank


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

C u at 8 Bill


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

C u at 8 Bill. Thanks.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hi pm'd and emailed you again. Forgot to provide my contact number. Hope you can get to me as I can also pick up today 

Thanks, 
Clint


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Hey Can i get the 100 watt heater off of you thanks.


----------



## thrilla (May 14, 2010)

Whew, that was a bunch of messages to read!

*What's left:*
- Hagen Pro 3 Powerhead
- Maxijet 1200
- 100w heater
- mineralized soil kit (scale pending)
- Elite 800 air pump
- syringes
- LEDs
- 20lb CO2 tank


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

got my fluval filters and co2 regulator. Works great! I am happy. Thanks!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

are all the pending stuff been picked up? 
Update us when you get on 

Clint.


----------



## thrilla (May 14, 2010)

Email, Aaron: *Pending*
Flourish Comp. Excel.
Both nets
Fish food
Tank & stand

Email, Claudia: Gone
25w, 50w heaters
Glass scrubber
Timer bar
Small lamp

PM, reefkeeper Gone
both Fluval 204s
JBJ Regulator
Vacuum syphon

PM, gklaw Gone
Raptiflo pump

PM, ah_Dan Gone
chemicals

.
.
.
.
.
*What's left:*
- Hagen Pro 3 Powerhead
- Maxijet 1200
- 100w heater
- mineralized soil kit (scale pending)
- chemicals
- Elite 800 air pump
- syringes
- LEDs *I will take some pictures later today*
- 20lb CO2 tank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

How much are you asking for the Cree package?


----------



## thrilla (May 14, 2010)

*LED Package $120 (instead of $135)* Without Arduino and power supplies $75
Picture 1 Picture 2 Picture 3

10x 3.7v 3 watt CREE P4 LEDs $30
12x 3.6v-9v input 800mA C310 drivers $15
10x glass diffusers with mounting holes in the back $5
1x thermal paste glue $5
12x heat sink with fans $20

1x Arduino Duemilanove $30
1x computer power supply 12v 18A, 5v 30A $20
1x switching power supply 5v 10A $10


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Bill stuff is great, Bill gave me free mosquito bites FREE lol  sorry i had to say it


----------



## thrilla (May 14, 2010)

Updated first page, price for everything dropped.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I will take the Pro3. PM Sent.


----------

